# Short Puppy Cuts



## GoldenBailey

I've mentioned before that I much prefer a short cut on my puppy for maintenance sake, and I recently found a photo of a really cute short cut. I had been browsing around and I found the Spoiled Maltese website where they have a Puppy Cut sticky. Great idea, right?

Anyway, the photo that I liked best is pasted here. Maltese seem very similar to Havanese, just in smaller packages. And since my little guy is 11 lbs, I figure he's kind of in the middle of the two breeds! 

I tried the cut about 6 weeks ago and love it. Maintenance is a breeze! He stays clean so much longer, mats have been eliminated, hardly anything sticks in his fur, and bathing him is so much easier too. He dries super fast with a short coat - basically towel dry him (using one bath towel!), which takes care of most of it and let him air dry the rest of the way. With a longer coat I was going through 2-3 bath towels just to get him reasonable dry. I can also spritz a bit of liquid shampoo on him between baths, wipe him down and he looks good as new. When he does get dirty (like digging in the dirt to eat grass and tree roots, which he really enjoys, especially nice damp dirt!), all he needs is a brushing and he is clean again.

The first few days, Bailey looked like a completely different dog, but you get used to it pretty quickly. His hair has grown out a good amount, so I will need to cut it again in a few weeks.

I'm looking for help in recreating this cut. I'm a novice at this so my first attempt was very choppy. Especially in the face; he hates me trimming his face. I tried a #2 clipper guard on the body, a #3 on the legs, and scissored his face and ears. Any advice from more experienced groomers?

I think I might need to use a #1 clipper guard on his body to get this nice clean cut shown on the photo. The #2 seems to leave him quite choppy. I think using the shorter guard will also make things go much quicker.

Ideally, I'd like to trim down to this cut, let the hair grow out to about 2", and then trim him down to this length again. It looks like I can go maybe 2 months in between cuts that way, with just bathing in between, which would be really nice. By the way, he is loving the shorter cut!

Would love to see YOUR favorite short puppy cuts!

Here is the website where I got this photo - the puppy is Ponyo:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/106091-puppy-cuts-3.html


----------



## Honey B

*We are looking for cute hair cut options too*

I just got a second Havanese and his coat is very different than his brother. I would love to see other puppy cuts. Here are my boys Boo and Eli. 15 months and 15 weeks. The baby is going to be big I think. 
So far I have cut Boo's hair myself, but may need help with 2.
Very cute dog by the way, I hope others will post pictures too!


----------



## GoldenBailey

Honey B said:


> I just got a second Havanese and his coat is very different than his brother. I would love to see other puppy cuts. Here are my boys Boo and Eli. 15 months and 15 weeks. The baby is going to be big I think.
> So far I have cut Boo's hair myself, but may need help with 2.
> Very cute dog by the way, I hope others will post pictures too!


Hi Honey,
Your boys are so cute! They look adorable in their short cuts - just like cuddly teddy bears. 

They also have fur similar to mine, where some of it is curly and proves difficult to brush is it becomes too long.

And you're right, I think your baby is going to be a big boy! More to love...:kiss:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I love the pictures of Ponyo. I would like Willow to look like that too. She does in a way. The groomer has Shih Tzus and when I first brought Willow in, the groomer asked what I wanted for a cut. I said puppy cut and she showed me her dog and asked if I wanted something like the cut on her Shih Tzu. That's what she did for Willow. The pictures on this post were taken right after she was groomed. I tried using your maltese link but you have to be a member in order to look at the pictures I guess.


----------



## littlebuddy

Here s a picture of Django as a puppy at 12 weeks, one at one year old and one as an adult.


----------



## Zoe093014

All of the above puppies are super cute with their puppy cuts! I love keeping my puppy in short hair for the summer. She is mat free and she stays so clean this way. Her coat feels so soft and silky. I would put a picture but her face is really short due to the mats she had prior to her cut that were on her whiskers and around her ears, so I will wait until it grows in a little. She doesn't seem to miss all that hair and I love being able to see her eyes again!


----------



## littlebuddy

I love the puppy cut as well, Django stays so clean and it's easy to brush him every day. I let his hair grow out a bit in the winter just to give him a little more coverage for those cold days but he's had a puppy cut for the last 11 1/2 years.


----------



## DaisyMommy

Aww! Everyone looks so cute in their puppy cuts! Daisy has had bad luck with groomers and we are trying a new one on Friday. Wish us luck! :fear:


----------



## GoldenBailey

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I love the pictures of Ponyo. I would like Willow to look like that too. She does in a way. The groomer has Shih Tzus and when I first brought Willow in, the groomer asked what I wanted for a cut. I said puppy cut and she showed me her dog and asked if I wanted something like the cut on her Shih Tzu. That's what she did for Willow. The pictures on this post were taken right after she was groomed. I tried using your maltese link but you have to be a member in order to look at the pictures I guess.


Hi Jackie - Willow does look like Ponyo! She is too cute. I think I remember you adopted her as an adult, right? How wonderful for you both. She is lucky little girl.

I'm not a member at Spoiled Maltese, so I did notice that some pics are visible and some are not. But I think the Maltese and Havanese look so much alike .


----------



## GoldenBailey

littlebuddy said:


> Here s a picture of Django as a puppy at 12 weeks, one at one year old and one as an adult.


Oh my goodness! How cute is Django? I love that smile and fluffy little face! :biggrin1: Especially in the first photo where you can see his beautiful eyes.

I bet you can't help but keep him with you all the time. How much does he weigh as and adult?


----------



## GoldenBailey

For some reason, this week my little guy's hair seems long all of a sudden. I gave him a bath on Monday and he already looks and feels dingy and dirty. I can't wait to give him a good cut in a few weeks! Maybe sooner .

I notice that with the summer heat and the hair getting longer he's getting hotter. In the evenings, instead of jumping into bed with me he wants to lay on the cool wood floor with his back against the cool wall. I bet he can't wait for his haircut either.


----------



## Sassy's Mom

Here's Sassy, about two weeks after her cut.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

GoldenBailey said:


> Hi Jackie - Willow does look like Ponyo! She is too cute. I think I remember you adopted her as an adult, right? How wonderful for you both. She is lucky little girl.


Willow thanks you for the compliments! Yes, she was almost one year when we got her. Already potty trained which was great!


----------



## HavGracie

Sassy's Mom said:


> Here's Sassy, about two weeks after her cut.


Well, Sassy's name sure does fit her!! Love her long tail and that SASSY 
"Ear-do"!! She's a doll&#128521;&#128516;


----------



## Sassy's Mom

Thanks, at times I wish I had named her quiet because she does live up to her name :biggrin1:


----------



## Hsusa

How do they cut the ears on Ponyo? So cute. But I don't understand how the ears stand up like that?


----------



## rebel926

I'm wondering about the ears too....I think it looks like some hair is wrapped around them at the bottom ??


----------



## rocky14

Here is Rocky in his most recent puppy cut. I love the short hair for the summer. It makes it some much easier to check for ticks.


----------



## Zoe093014

He's very cute. I totally agree with the puppy cut. It's nice and low maintenance for the summer and I dare say, probably cooler and more comfortable for them. Zoe's is even shorter and she gets complements everyday on her cuteness from complete strangers.


----------



## Sassy's Mom

Do they trim Rocky's ears?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Hsusa said:


> How do they cut the ears on Ponyo? So cute. But I don't understand how the ears stand up like that?


I'm just guessing, but if Ponyo is a Maltese (since that is the website where the picture came from), maybe the ears on that breed stand up more than on a Havanese. He sure is cute!


----------



## Dee Dee

These pictures are great all the pups are adorable in their cuts! Sophies one and only time in the breed ring in 2 weeks can't come fast enough I can trim her right after. Will be nice to see her eyes too like all these cuties.


----------



## krandall

Dee Dee said:


> These pictures are great all the pups are adorable in their cuts! Sophies one and only time in the breed ring in 2 weeks can't come fast enough I can trim her right after. Will be nice to see her eyes too like all these cuties.


If you really want her trimmed, and you don't plan to show her seriously, why bother? I'd cut her now and enjoy it!


----------



## Dee Dee

I think being in the ring at her age doing something really fun and easy is good experience for her for obedience, etc down the road. Plus I really love doing it and only have one dog at a time so only get into the ring once every 12-14 years or more.  She has a ball in handling class she will love it.


----------



## krandall

Dee Dee said:


> I think being in the ring at her age doing something really fun and easy is good experience for her for obedience, etc down the road. Plus I really love doing it and only have one dog at a time so only get into the ring once every 12-14 years or more.  She has a ball in handling class she will love it.


Then why not stick with it with her coat a little longer and try to finish her!


----------



## Dee Dee

Because it's expensive and I have no interest in breeding 
And am anxious to focus on obedience and nosework. 
Unless she takes BOB from the puppy class...then I might rethink it. LOL.(just kidding)


----------

